

Find a Computer Job in San Luis Obispo County, California - MichaelCrawford
http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-states/california/san-luis-obispo/

======
JacobHarrington
Thank you for the information, but I strongly feel that your website could use
a very hefty re-design. Additionally, based upon your prompt text, it seems as
though this is being maintained manually. Companies come and go very quickly -
how are you planning on coping with changes in the data? Do you pull from any
local databases of employers, or are you simply posting companies that contact
you?

~~~
MichaelCrawford
A Webmaster's Work Is Never Done. :-/

I've been doing this manually while I contemplate how to do it in an automated
way. I'm starting to get a handle on that, and will commence work on the
automation soon.

My site particularly sucks when viewed from mobile devices. Maybe that's why I
can't get a job as an iOS developer.

Actually I've been combing many different sources of information, for example
a recent HN story about promising Boston startups. My original methods are
described in the page for Santa Cruz, California but those don't work so well
anymore, as it is uncommon for anyone to put their street address on their
website these days.

I plan to do a kickstarter sometime soon, so I can devote myself to this full-
time, for example to monitor disappearing companies by periodically visiting
their sites with a bot.

